# Chess Table



## jasonB (3 Feb 2005)

Thought that I would post a pic of a table that is due to be delivered tomorrow. It is for a regular client, a present for her husbands 50th birthday.












It is a commision by regular client, a present for her husbands 50th birthday. 

Made from a combination of veneer and solid maple with solid ebony accents and veneer squares. The apron was made by laminating 9 layers of 1.5mm birch skin ply over an MDF former then a layer of maple veneer over that. 

There are more photos of the finished table and some in-progress shots in this album 

http://photobucket.com/albums/v156/jaso ... s%20Table/ 

Jason


----------



## Anonymous (3 Feb 2005)

Hi Jason

now that is rather special!! I particularly like the 'white' squares simply being part of the top. I can only hope I get something as nice for my 50th


----------



## frank (3 Feb 2005)

jason that is bootifull that will be an heirloom to be passed down, i hope you put your name on it some where for the antique dealers of the future to say ah yes this is a ?and worth £10,000


----------



## Gill (3 Feb 2005)

What a fabulous piece of work. Thank you for showing it to us.

Gill


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Feb 2005)

Jason,
That is stunning!

Can you tell us how you finished the maple to keep it so pale?


----------



## Hans (3 Feb 2005)

Jason,

great combination turning, laminating, veneering, and best of all the design.

I would like to be able to do something like this.

Hans


----------



## ProShop (3 Feb 2005)

Jason,
That's fantastic, love it


----------



## jasonB (3 Feb 2005)

Finish is Barfords Aquacote as used by Kevin Ley in F & C does not darken the wood and is very durable as it is really a floor finish.

http://www.aquacote.co.uk/

Forgot to say in the post that the top is 590mm dia and it stands 670mm tall to match the height of her sofa arms as it is to double as an occasional table.

Jason


----------



## Pete W (3 Feb 2005)

Beautiful... love those ebony feet! Overall, the proportions are pretty near perfect .


----------



## norman (3 Feb 2005)

great work!!!!
worth a signature.
norman


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Feb 2005)

Jason,

Can you tell us how you did the veneering on the edge of the table top? It looks super neat in the photo. Was this done after or before the veneering of the top?


----------



## Les Mahon (3 Feb 2005)

Wow, That's one spectacular piece of work. you won't be seeing too many of my projects on here with that kind of cometition :lol: 

Thanks for letting us see it


----------



## Woodythepecker (4 Feb 2005)

Jason, excellent work.

Regards

Woody


----------



## Newbie_Neil (4 Feb 2005)

Hi Jason

That is another _*top quality*_ piece of work. I am sure that the recipient will be very pleased.

Well done.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## CYC (4 Feb 2005)

Fantastic, I can't believe my eyes. It's just beautiful. Well done. I'd say it's hard to give it away (well you know what I mean by giving away :wink: )


----------



## Vormulac (4 Feb 2005)

That is a gorgeous piece of work! The recipient is a lucky person indeed!

V.


----------



## radicalwood (4 Feb 2005)

Hi Jason.

Love the workmanship in the table, it would make a fantastic addition to anyones home.
Did you spray the finish on or what?

All the best

Neil


----------



## Neil (4 Feb 2005)

Fantastic work, Jason - it looks perfect to me!

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## dedee (4 Feb 2005)

Bootiful

Andy


----------



## jasonB (4 Feb 2005)

Chris
The underside was done first with bookmatched maple, then the edges in two pieces with scarf joints as the veneer I had was not long enough to go right round. Then the top was done, All stuck with titebond II, using the bagpress for the flat surfaces and strap clamp for the edges.

Neil 
The Aquacote was applied with a paint pad as suggested by Kevin Ley in his articles, 3 coats in total, cut back with 320g silicon carbide between coats and a light rub with a Scotchbrite pad to the final coat. However the first coat on the top was sprayed to prevent any trapped ebony dust contaminating the maple, then two coats with the paint pad after which it was completely flatted with 600 wet and dry used dry then clear chesnut wax to get a silky smooth finish. The Aquacote dries rock hard within a couple of hours as long as the temp is over 15 degC so all finishing was done in a day. Bottom of draw is finished in black baise, maple on underside.

Jason

PS Thanks to everyone for their favourable comments


----------



## colinc (7 Feb 2005)

Jason,

fantastic work.

Where do you buy your Aquacote, I have been looking out for it for a while now.

regards

Colin


----------



## jasonB (7 Feb 2005)

Get it direct from Barfords, about £50 for 5lts. They are a small firm and actually make it themselves, usually deliver within a couple of days but last time I ordered they were waiting for an ingredient from Germany but did phone me a couple of times to advise of progress.

http://www.aquacote.co.uk/

Jason


----------

